
Alex Payne on the problem with email clients - Anon84
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2009/02/09/AlexPayneOnTheProblemWithEmailClients.aspx
======
timf
This is on the front page right now:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=472784>

~~~
Anon84
Yes, this is a reply to Payne's post.

~~~
timf
It looks like a thin wrapper around generous quoting to me..

